# Άγριος καβγάς Ντινόπουλου – Κανέλλης (Λιάνας)



## fourioti (May 29, 2012)

:twit:http://www.diogenis-press.gr/2012/05/agrios-kavgas-ntinopoulou-kanellis/

H Κανέλλη της Κανέλλης- η Παπαδοπουλου της Παπαδοπούλους! Όνομα κύριον. Ολέ!


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Από το χώρο της πολιτικής θα προτιμούσα να βλέπαμε κείμενα και βιντεάκια που προάγουν τη σκέψη, τα δομημένα και τεκμηριωμένα επιχειρήματα, τον πολιτισμό στην πολιτική εντέλει. Ξέρω: σπανίζουν — αν υπάρχουν. Αλλά τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο δεν θα τον έβαζα στο σπίτι μου και θα προτιμούσα να μην τον έχω στο ακουστικό μου πεδίο.


----------



## fourioti (May 30, 2012)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ηχορυπαίνει.. Ανέβασα το βίντεο λόγω των άπταιστων ελληνικών του τίτλου -της Κανέλλης- και όχι λόγω ενδιαφέροντος προς τα ελληνικά τύπου "λιμένος Πειραιώς αποβάθρα 1,2,3 κ.ο.κ


----------

